# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  George: 2013 Male Albino Burmese Python

## Willie76

Today  was a great day. Got to spend most of the day with my youngest picking  up my dream and newest member of our family, a 2013 Male Albino Burmese  Python from a breeder in our state.


 Up at 6am for a 6 hour round trip drive. When my alarm sounded at the  painful hour of 6am, I heard my son's feet hit the floor as he jumped  out of bed even before I had the opportunity to shut the alarm off. He  comes screaming in our room, "Dad! Dad! Time to get up and get the  Burm"!  Obviously, he was nearly as excited as I was to pick up my  dream. So we embarked on our 3 hr trip...each way...to pick up the  newest member of our family.


 And he shall be called, George!


*These are a few initial images after a few love taps transferring him into his QT tub:*














*He kissed me open-mouthed too!*








 Can't wait for him to settle in to start working with this amazing boy! I absolutely LOVE the Gentle Giants!

----------

_Archimedes_ (07-20-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (09-04-2013),Gio (09-05-2013),_liv_ (07-21-2013),MarkS (07-21-2013),_STjepkes_ (09-03-2013),_Wapadi_ (07-22-2013),Zoodledoodle (11-12-2013)

----------


## MootWorm

Pretty boy George!! His head is amazing  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------

Willie76 (07-21-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

PRETTY BOY! How nice of him to give you a hello kiss, too! Heh. He's absolutely stunning.

----------

Willie76 (07-21-2013)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

So nice!  :Good Job:

----------

Willie76 (07-21-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Simply gorgeous!   :Smile:   :Good Job: 

Loooove the pattern on his head.

----------

Willie76 (07-21-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

awesome snake! he's a looker. i'm sure yall will love him. i love hearing when kids are just as excited as we are about our animals.

----------

Willie76 (07-21-2013)

----------


## Willie76

As I have been putting my collection back together, my goal was to always raise a Burm from hatchling to adult. I finally found one who dropped a clutch of Burms this year in our state (not an easy feat in MN alone, not to mention many have stopped since Lacey). So I was as stoked to find him...albino too...and snatched him right up. His pattern was more than my mind could handle too. Just blew me away!

----------


## MarkS

That's great I'm glad you found one. Very pretty looking one too.   Who did you end up getting him from?

----------

Willie76 (07-22-2013)

----------


## liv

Pickup days are the best days  :Good Job:  George is beautiful, congrats!

----------

Willie76 (07-22-2013)

----------


## towelie4365

Wow, stunning animal. Its too bad they banned travelling across state lines for them--it punishes me for being in the military... Not that I would get one right now  :Razz: .

----------

Willie76 (07-22-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

So many coral tones - I never knew albino burm babies were so colorful! Big congrats on George

----------

Willie76 (07-22-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

He is beautiful.   I love the colors!

----------

Willie76 (07-22-2013)

----------


## rocknhorse76

Makes me want to get a Burm.....but they get a little too big for my taste, and I may be moving to WA State soon.

----------

Willie76 (07-22-2013)

----------


## Willie76

> That's great I'm glad you found one. Very pretty looking one too.   Who did you end up getting him from?


A gentleman in Rogers, MN. He has bred his Albino x Normal the last 3 years and said this year will probably be his last unless Lacey gets overturned as it's getting harder to find great homes for the babies. I had to go through a whole series of questions, send images of his enclosure, send images of my current collection and more. He really was concerned with finding GREAT homes for all the little ones, which I appreciated very, very much. Last thing we need is more unwanted giants...

----------


## gaiaeagle

That head pattern is amazing. They are so beautiful. Have fun with him.

----------

Willie76 (07-23-2013)

----------


## Mrl249

Wow  :Smile: ! I remember almost the exact same scenario happened when I got my
Female albino burm! My
feet hit the floor so fast! To be honest, I was just laying in bed waiting for the wife to get up the whole time haha. We made the 6 hour trip, there and back. 3 each way just like yours! He's beautiful. Congrats!

----------

Willie76 (07-23-2013)

----------


## FireStorm

Congrats! He is beautiful! I really wanted a Burm, but I'm in FL, so it's not practical.

----------


## Darkbird

Congratz on him, he is cute as heck. been wanting a female albino to raise, but i'm not quite ready for one again yet. hope i can still get one when I am finally able.

----------


## Borgy76

Gorgeous snake!!!  How did you end up finding this guy in Rogers, someone you knew already?  I am hoping to be ready this coming spring to take on a new addition.  Have you had any experience with Twin Cities Reptile?

----------


## Willie76

Been around a few years and know a few breeders here in MN.  :Wink: 

Unfortunately I have not dealt with Twin City Reptile, but I know a few who have and they appear to be alright from what I have heard.

----------


## zeion97

Very nice.. That's a incredible Albino. It took me about 4 months but I finally found a Granite male and female here in IL... I'm taking home the female at Tinley Park.. Very good addition to any collection though! It just proves if you keep looking you'll be able to find one!

----------


## Reinz

What a beauty!

i sure love his colors.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Awww his face is so innocent! Haha no wonder he gave you some kisses! He's so gorgeous  :Smile:  congrats on the new cutie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Mina

Congrats!!!!!  George is very handsome. I will agree with everyone else that his color and head pattern are outstanding!  I know he will be a wonderful and very loved addition to your family.

----------


## Cobaltfang

Nothing like getting up early to go to a reptile show to pickup your dream snake! congrats and good luck XD

----------

